# I Can't Believe I Did That!!



## OnlyAnEgg (May 2, 2006)

Just for fun, tell your funny, embarassing or painful stories from your early days in martial arts!

Lol...I'm still having them!  However:

When I first started TKD, we had a routine at the end of class.  Samnahbim would hold aloft, at nearly 7 ft, a padded bopper and we would run towrds it and execute a jumping kick, typically a front kick.
I was last in line that day, cause it was my first week.  Now, I ran fast and I jumped high!  I connected my foot to that bopper beautifully, I must say.  Sadly, though, my other foot continued along it path and, when I went to land, it was not where it should've been.  It was like a moment from the three stooges, I tell ya.  I landed hard and laughing at the same time


----------



## Sam (May 2, 2006)

This happened in one of my first sparring classes:

A 7th dan instructor of ours was running the class, and we were sparring. He was teasing me, and he put an ax kick right on my shoulder and left it there. I grabbed his ankle and pushed him off me with both hands. 

Down, down, DOWN he crashed.

TIMBER!








He wasn't very pleased.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 2, 2006)

There was this one time, at band camp...

Wait, wrong topic...

There was a time at TKD, however, that was eruptively funny to me and those farthest from me 

We were stretching and we were on our backs, actually doing leg lifts.  Samnahbim was walking around, threatening to step on peoples stomachs.  Well, when he got to me, he did!  Just as stepped on, I let go with a perfect fart.  HooHoo!  I laughed, he laughed and those farthest from me laughed.  Those nearest soon got farther away, though 

He didn't step on me tummy for some time after that


----------



## Jenna (May 2, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> . Well, when he got to me, he did! Just as stepped on, I let go with a perfect fart. HooHoo! I laughed, he laughed and those farthest from me laughed.


And thus, that very day was born a new Pooooooooomse, ha!  

Yeah I'm with you on this one, there's something about stretching hard after a big fajita... Of course ladies don't - just something I read about 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## Gemini (May 2, 2006)

Well, not that it'll beat your stomach story, but my first (I've had many) embarrasing ordeal was at my first testing. There were 4 Master's there and the Grand Master flew in from Chgo. Needless to say, I was nervouss as he.., well, you know.

A student was performing his one steps and I was across from him. All I had to do was step forward and throw a punch so he could execute his one step. Simple, right? I stepped forward, caught my toe in between the mats, fell flat on my face and broke my toe to boot. Nothing like 150 people laughing at you on your first test. Humility comes quickly in this business.  


Fast forward. It's many years later and I'm the one conducting the test with Sabumnim on the bench. The test is over, I ask the parents to rise and we all face the flags. But my lips are dry and I yell FACE THE FAGS!

Dead silence as everyone turns to stare at me...Then they start laughing. I shrug and laugh. Oops.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 2, 2006)

lololol...those rock, Gem!

Sorry about your toe; but, the fags story is rare


----------



## The Lorax (May 2, 2006)

I went to a big seminar held at the my region's main USAF dojo, by one of the  best teachers around.  I came home from college the night before, and took the train there at 6 in the morning.  I got there by 8 and was the first one.  The Uchi Deshi there were still setting up, I came in they had me take of my shoes and put them on the rack.  They then realised there were too many of their shoes there for everyone elses to fit.  So I took mine, and they put the rest in a box somewhere.  They were just about done, when the head instructor comes and sees me standing there holding my shoes, looking confused, in front of the shoe rack.  He gave me a look, looked at the shoe rack, and politely told me my shoes go on the rack.  I was so embarrassed, I was really looking forward to meeting him as my sensei spoke highly of him, and I completely embarrassed myself.  That was the only thing he said to me that seminar.


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 2, 2006)

My turn! A couple years ago, I taught a seminar at a Kempo school that happened to be fairly close to where I live. They invited me to come to regular classes so I could get a more regular workout.  One night we were practicing some self-defense techniques that had to do with having your back against a wall. My training partner was a friend of mine I had been helping. This is one of the stiffest people I have ever met. The technique involved getting control of the attacker and slinging him into the wall.  When I did this,my partner resisted,so I put i little more force into it, and WHAMMM!! I broke the wall with him!!  OOPPSSS!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 2, 2006)

"I broke the wall with him"!  What could be better, I wonder?  

And, Lorax, there's nothing more embarassing than the big guy thinking your a moron entirely out of context.  I can't imagine 

Keep 'em coming, guys!


----------



## bluemtn (May 2, 2006)

One of the things I have to do for each belt level is three step sparring-  I was on the defending end, and had to execute a leg sweep.  Typically (though not always) we don't carry to the actual throw because of no mats, and not everyone knows how to fall properly.   I was NERVOUS and somewhat irritated with my partner at the time, and carried it out completely, and not very easily on them.  There was this loud bang, and everyone turned around to look at us.  All I could do was laugh and apologize.  I've also said it here before of when I had to do a jumping front kick.  I jumped, kicked, landed, and my landing foot slipped and I went BOOM!  Again- all attention was on me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 2, 2006)

I was 20 and we had one dressing room where I was studying. I was half way to getting starting to get dressed when 2 ladies came in and just started undressing and getting into their uniforms


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 2, 2006)

Well I was working on rolls just like the rest of the class. First line goes and now there is room to roll for the second line so I go, Well I roll just a little left, and one of the instructors had jsut rolled and was rolling a little right.

Can anyone guess what happened? 

My heel came around on the roll and caught the iunstructor in the leg. Luckily it was just painful and nothing broken, but that was one rough class.  No harder then usual, just me making it harder after the mistake. For somewehre in there none of the second line rolled yet, so I must have missed some queue given. 


**************

I was at this seminar (* No I will not state where oe when *), and when this Colored belt of the system of the seminar (* not any of my systems *), mentioned to one of the quest instructors that she also had a Black Belt ins Shoto Kan. I said, "I am proud of you."  She just looked at me all upset, and then walked away. I turned to the others present and asked why did she leave. They were shocked. They then asked me what I had said. I repeated myself, and they siad that is not what it sounded like. Needless to say the garbled words seemd to have insulted the poor young lady. I felt bad the whole event.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 2, 2006)

Uh, accidently grabbed a part of a co-ed I shouldn't have in college Judo class.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 3, 2006)

hmmmm....that is embarassing.  I fight a few teen girls during class and I really have to focus in order to NOT strike them in the boobalas.  No matter how hard I try, it still happens from time to time and it's mortifying to me.  I apologize then immediately feel like I shouldn't have said anything.  Very embarassing, indeed.


----------



## Dionysianexile (May 3, 2006)

One day in class, my instructor called the class over to the heavy bag to demonstrate some sort of roundhouse like punch strike, and asked me to hold the bag. I was behind the bag, and could here him talking, but could not see, so I peeked around the bag, just when he was demonstrating the strike.  Needless to say, it caught me right in the eye...


----------



## Gemini (May 3, 2006)

Dionysianexile said:
			
		

> One day in class, my instructor called the class over to the heavy bag to demonstrate some sort of roundhouse like punch strike, and asked me to hold the bag. I was behind the bag, and could here him talking, but could not see, so I peeked around the bag, just when he was demonstrating the strike. Needless to say, it caught me right in the eye...


 
 

Ouch!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 3, 2006)

Ow!  I've caught some kicks to the hand holding a bag; but, not in the eye!


----------



## annie (May 3, 2006)

Well we were sparring the other night and I had a long day and went to a spinning class that morning.  Well my legs were beat.  I managed to flamingo up to go in for a  heel kick to the stomach....needless to say my legs were shot and managed to give him a driving kick to the groin pulled back and got my toe hooked on his cup strap which snapped back in place!!!! OOOPPS  At least he was  wearing a cup


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2006)

Trying to do a round kick with a padholder and....missing the pad. 

My signature Kenpo technique:  Flattening the Kenshi!


----------



## swiftpete (May 3, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I was at this seminar (* No I will not state where oe when *), and when this Colored belt of the system of the seminar (* not any of my systems *), mentioned to one of the quest instructors that she also had a Black Belt ins Shoto Kan. I said, "I am proud of you." She just looked at me all upset, and then walked away. I turned to the others present and asked why did she leave. They were shocked. They then asked me what I had said. I repeated myself, and they siad that is not what it sounded like. Needless to say the garbled words seemd to have insulted the poor young lady. I felt bad the whole event.


 
I've been trying to work out what it was that she thought you said. What does 'I'm proud of you' sound like thats offensive then? What did everyone think you said?


----------



## Gemini (May 3, 2006)

I haven't been able to figure that one out either. C'mon man, what'd she think it was?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 3, 2006)

Obviously, she thought he said, 'So loud a shrew!'

I'd be upset, too.


----------



## crushing (May 3, 2006)

Or, "I'm proud, F.U."


----------



## bluemtn (May 3, 2006)

I was asking myself that same question.  Unless what she said isn't what he thought...


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2006)

Unless...in the noise, the lady didn't get the tonality of the comment and misinterpreted it as total sarcasm, instead of an honest prop.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 3, 2006)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> I've been trying to work out what it was that she thought you said. What does 'I'm proud of you' sound like thats offensive then? What did everyone think you said?


 


			
				Gemini said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to figure that one out either. C'mon man, what'd she think it was?


 


			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Obviously, she thought he said, 'So loud a shrew!'
> 
> I'd be upset, too.


 


			
				crushing said:
			
		

> Or, "I'm proud, F.U."





			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I was asking myself that same question.  Unless what she said isn't what he thought...





Well those nearby thought I said, "Are you a Prostitute?"  Like I said I felt so bad, I wanted to leave.


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Well those nearby thought I said, "Are you a Prostitute?"  Like I said I felt so bad, I wanted to leave.


 
DOH!!!


----------



## ChrisWTK (May 7, 2006)

During my blue belt test I did the kata too fast and the Sensei said that my kata was like a 'run-on sentence.' Yeah, I don't think I'll being doing a kata fast anymore.


----------



## Sam (May 7, 2006)

This wasnt actually me, but it was so funny I had to share

this happened on friday

to make a long story short, I hurt my hand, and the instructor offered to hold the kicking pads for my partner. He (the instructor) was eating a banana at the time. I said to my partner, I'll kick first so he can finish eating.
and the instructor said, 

"Or, you wanna hold my banana?"

We couldnt stop laughing for probably ten minutes. Poor sensei!


----------



## Grenadier (May 10, 2006)

A long time ago, during a kobudo class, one of my instructors was constantly hollering at us, to keep the minds focused on the task at hand.  No distractions should ever be present, and that anything that's not part of the training should be ignored.

I was partnered up with her for some shinai to shinai drills, working at a brisk pace.  At one point, though, a live cricket somehow hopped into the lapel of her uniform during the drills, and she immediately tried to get the insect out of her gi top...  right as my shinai came crashing down on her shoulder.  

The chief instructor (who was in the office at the time) had noticed that there was an interruption in the usual "bap, bap, bap, bap, bap" pattern of hitting noises, since the "bap, bap, THWACK! OWWWWWW!" sequence was rather noticeable to everyone.  

When he yelled "YAME!" from the office, the whole dojo went dead silent.  Everyone was looking at her and me, and that was one of the times when I wished I could turn invisible, especially when he came onto the floor, and looked towards the direction where everyone was staring.  

No malice intended, and things went on as usual.  However, a couple of days later, when I went to the rec center for a quick workout, I saw my instructor there.  She had on a tank top, and I could see a very large bruise on her shoulder.  At that point, I asked her "I did that?" and she smiled and said in a friendly tone "Yup!  Not your fault at all."  No hard feelings between the two of us, of course.  

Unfortunately, one of my (former) friends had seen the bruise, and only heard me saying "I did that?" and came to the conclusion that I was her abusive boyfriend.  When this character reported me to Student Affairs for being a "potential domestic partner abuser," it took several days to straighten out this mess.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 10, 2006)

Holy crap!  That's the worst tagline of any story ever!  I can see why that's a former friend, though.


----------



## bluemtn (May 13, 2006)

This just happened recently between me and my instructor.  We were working on throws, and one of them you had to do a palm strike near their shoulder.  I wasn't doing it quite right, and was told to not be afraid to hit a bit harder than I was.  He was trying to convince me to hit harder, and I did-  a little TOO hard.  He had a bad shoulder anyways, and I admit I should've used more control.  The thing of it was, though-  you know when you're a kid just learning to hit some ball for a sport, and they say "imagine the person you dislike the most"?  Well, I kind of did that, and now I realise I chose the wrong "person"-  yes there's an extreme neg. feeling I have for the person that I "switched heads" with.   I felt awful after that one!!!


----------



## bluemtn (May 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Well those nearby thought I said, "Are you a Prostitute?"  Like I said I felt so bad, I wanted to leave.


 
Oh man!!!  Talk about BAD!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Oh man!!!  Talk about BAD!!!


----------



## Lisa (May 13, 2006)

I remember doing a double front kick to a hanging bag and having the foot from my first kick "stick" to the bag causing me to fly backwards and flat on my back.  I remember hoping my instructor didn't see that and then I heard it...the quiet somewhat stiffled chuckle coming from the corner of the mat that I new he was standing at.


----------



## thescottishdude (May 14, 2006)

I forgot I was having a grading this week and I thought the instructer was punishing me by making me stand infornt of everyone and do the moves he commanded. I did them all half-assed. very embarrasing whern I foudn out the trusth.


----------



## bluemtn (May 14, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

>


 
I know how you feel.  If I was the lady that misunderstood you though, I would've asked you to repeat yourself.  Too often things don't come out sounding right, or I misinterpreted something.


----------



## matt.m (May 23, 2006)

I was teaching outer winding throw to a youth judo class once.  I had shown them several different ways they were doing it wrong, foot placement etc.  So I announce they should pay attention, I was going to show the correct way.  Well, not only did I do it wrong, I lost my footing and fell instead of throwing my partner.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 23, 2006)

OK you ready.....

Green belt:
My Instructor left me alone at the school for a little while and I was working with a white belt..
Mr show-off here (me) takes a Bo staff and starts my whirlwind flowering technique and I lose the Bo and it goes flying into a mirror and CRASH..
I still see it happening in slo-motion and couldn't image the look on my face..

Black belt..
Teaching a class talking about footwork and demonstrating something..one foot steps on the other and down I go...The point is, I was NOT demonstrating foot stepping on foot technique..

Doing quick horse stances with the kids and I rip my pants..Did not skip a beat, no one noticed and I taught the rest of the class from the back..

LOL..Those days were fun..ah to be young and stupid and ego-full..


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2006)

Split my Gi bottoms during a belt exam..Embarrassing and drafty


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 23, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Split my Gi bottoms during a belt exam..Embarrassing and drafty


Ah but were your drawers clean??  LOL..luckily mine were (I think)


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Ah but were your drawers clean?? LOL..luckily mine were (I think)


 
Yes they were...


----------



## Sam (May 23, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> I forgot I was having a grading this week and I thought the instructer was punishing me by making me stand infornt of everyone and do the moves he commanded. I did them all half-assed. very embarrasing whern I foudn out the trusth.


 
Why were you doing them half-assed?

Grading or not, I would want to do something to the best of my ability if the class was watching.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> This wasnt actually me, but it was so funny I had to share
> 
> this happened on friday
> 
> ...


 

:roflmao:
:roflmao:

Poor guy...that is funny though!  :rofl:


----------



## scottcatchot (May 23, 2006)

o.k  this happened during defensive tactics for inservice training while I was a correctional officer. I was being thrown with a hip throw, upon my landing I let out fart. Off course everyone laughed. To make it worse , at the end of the in service they awarded me a certificate for integrating chemical agents into defensive tactics.


----------



## Silly Limey (Jul 5, 2006)

On my first day of class, one of our sensei took the beginners in the other room to introduce basic techniques. He asked me to do a jump kick to the best of my ability. Well, the best of my ability was jumping up incorrectly, landing on my ankle, slipping sideways, and landing flat on my back.

Another time, I was practicing my bo kata in front of another one of my sensei. He told me to really mean my strikes and go all the way through with them. So, I started doing the kata pretty well, going all the way through with my strikes. I was so focused on this that I wasn't paying attention to where I was letting the bo hit me, and instead of pulling up to the side of my neck, I hit a really bony part on my shoulder, _hard_. That was about a month ago; I still have a bruise.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 6, 2006)

My best friend & I were the highest ranking members of a group of friends who trained together in college. As 2nd Dans, we took lower ranked students to a Korean restruant (sp?) the night before testing. Many of them didn't realize what garlic does to one's system. It was Taekwondo we studied, but it sounded like Barking Spider Kung Fu during testing the next day.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll tell a story on myself...cuz I've got a lot of em. I did a dumb thing in high school & took my girl friend to watch class. I say it was dumb cuz I wanted to show off. I was showing off my nearly non-existent flexiblity before class by throwing a front stretch kick (all out) & I slipped & fell right on my head. My instructor just shook his head. After that, everytime he caught daydreaming he'd ask, "What are you thinking about...your girl friend?"


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

a funny story a while back me and my insructor was sparing and he landed an axe kick across my face. it was awesome


----------



## stephnnie (Aug 20, 2006)

I enjoyed reading this thread so much, I have to add to it:

In my kung fu class, groin kicks are allowed in sparring.  I was sparring my instructor, kicked to the groin, my foot got caught in his pants leg, down I went and so did his pants!  I can't speak for him, but I, for one, ALWAYS tie my drawstring nowadays!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 25, 2006)

Recently we were practicing a technique I really liked (Turn of Fate, Blue belt list). My instructor cracked a joke about me liking it so much and I started chocking up. He asked me a question and I could only squeak. He was like 'calm down, Sterre. Its not that funny. Be serious." You know when you get a girl to laugh and they can't stop? So there I was choking up. I was mortified.


----------

